# Herbicide Resistant Weeds



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/pesticides/6-things-you-didn-t-know-about-herbicide-resistant-weeds


----------

